# [SOLVED] dell latitude d410



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

hi all i put a fresh install of windows 7 on my del latitude d410 i need the updated wireless driver thanx


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: dell latitude d410*

Hi it is not on the dell compatibilty list http://support.dell.com/support/top...85C9B7F97F8294F7E040AC0A63E908D7&docid=364734
can you get the device id from device manager,click on the + next to the wifi in device manager right click on the device choose properties and choose the details tab then choose hardware id from the dropdown list


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: dell latitude d410*

PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_4319&SUBSYS_00051028&REV_02\4&2FA23535&0&18F0
sorry man its for windows xp not 7

also in my device manager it has a yellow mark next to pci simple communication controller

PCI\VEN_104C&DEV_8038&SUBSYS_018F1028&REV_00\4&2FA23535&0&0DF0


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: dell latitude d410*

Hi your second device came up as this http://download.cnet.com/Texas-Inst...r-driver-1-0-1-13-zip/3000-2110_4-149787.html
this threw me off hi all i put a fresh install of windows 7 on my del latitude d410 i need the updated wireless driver thanx 
but your drivers for xp should be at dell http://support.dell.com/support/dow...D=LAT_PNT_PM_D420&os=WW1&osl=en&catid=&impid=


----------



## convict0 (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: dell latitude d410*

thanx joe


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your welcome


----------

